

Mark Cuban puts $500,000 into immersive video startup, ConditionOne - quadrahelix
http://www.theverge.com/2012/6/13/3080630/mark-cuban-puts-500000-into-immersive-video-startup-conditionone

======
millerfung
It is amazing, though there is something wrong with loading the apps on my
iPad?

